# 2250 loader



## JAMESMICHAEL83 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi new to this forum I have IH 574 with a 2250 loader the cylinders for the bucket. Is there aftermarket replacement ones the cylinders are missing don't wont to spend a arm and leg on OEM ones


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you measure the bore and stroke, take a few measurements of the cylinder length and diameter and see what a farm or auto shop might have. TSC or Princess Auto for instance.









This brochure seems to have a few cylinder dimensions to help you out. The dump(bucket) cylinders are double acting, 2" x 18-3/8".


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy James, Welcome to the tractor forum.

The bucket control hydraulic cylinder for your 2250 loader is listed as a 2" Bore x 18.38" stroke double acting. I got this info from Messick's parts list which may be useful to you for other items. See attached below: 
https://www.messicks.com/cas/53681?sectionId=5774592&diagramId=53681_1288563


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Around here we have a cylinder shop I just bring failed cylinders to, and let him fix or recreate as he sees fit.

If buying from a catalog, you've got to consider what would happen if the closed length is a touch too long or short. Same with the extended.

Since that cylinder is a pair, the open and closed length have to match up 100%. The bore and rod size can actually be different and the Tees in the lines will take care of it.

I'd change them together if you can't find a catalog cylinder that matches exactly. I'm not sure when standard cylinder sizes came about.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I should pay attention when I read. 18 3/8" stroke is not a standard off the shelf cylinder, but it might be one with a stroke limiter.

Honestly as a hydraulic equipment OEM employee, there is no sense designing around a generic spec cylinder. It only saves you money with real small production runs and kills your service parts sale potential.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think JAMESMICHAEL83 has *any* cylinders at all. I believe he is looking for two cylinders to replace the ones that are missing from his loader.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I don't think JAMESMICHAEL83 has *any* cylinders at all. I believe he is looking for two cylinders to replace the ones that are missing from his loader.


he says missing 1. a cylinder shop could check over the remaining one, and build a mate. or maybe he finds some off the shelf cylinders and hopes they work without messing anything up.

https://www.amazon.com/Hydraulic-Cy...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1
no way in heck I would consider using 1 of these with the remaining OEM cylinder.
they also make a 2x20, but more isn't always better.

look at the open and closed lengths and see what they would do in this machine. nice to have more swing, but you don't want to be damaging things.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Try surpluscenter.com and replace both by bore & stroke


----------

